
Scudo Hardened Allocator - mnem
https://llvm.org/docs/ScudoHardenedAllocator.html
======
jchw
It has an option to zero out allocations/deallocations. I wonder if it would
be useful to randomize the memory instead. It seems like this would help
surface bugs better than either zeroing it or leaving it alone?

~~~
caf
Rather than random data, it is more typical to poison with a repeating pattern
(like 0xAAAAAAAA). This is usually easy to spot in a backtrace, even with
minor mutations.

------
caf
The choice of CRC32 together with a secret seems odd, it seems to be relying
on a security property which CRC32 doesn't have.

This looks like the kind of application that SipHash is designed for.

~~~
MrBuddyCasino
Speed? CRC32 has dedicated CPU instructions on recent x64.

~~~
Arnt
And size. The whole header ought to fit in 64 bits (a single cmpxchg), which
rules out all of the good secure hashes.

------
osivertsson
How does scudo compare with libdislocator?

